# waiting for training



## phresh J (16 May 2005)

Hey guys I've done all my tests, physicals and medical tests.  Anyways the Sargeant I talked to says I might not get into this summer's basic because I might have gotten in too late, but says I will still be able to parade with my unit but will probably not get to do yearly exercises till I get basic next summer.  If this is true what would my job consist of till next summer?  Thanks


----------



## DJ (16 May 2005)

Congrats on getting through most of the application process and good luck getting courses this summer.  

I was too late for courses last summer.  I started parading with my unit in September and was put into pat (training) platoon.  Basically, we learned a lot of the stuff that we will be taught when we take BMQ in the future.  We were also exposed to some training that relates to our trade.  It's a good experience, especially working with some of the more experienced soldiers as you get a solid grasp of military life and your job before you're technically qualified.  

You may not have to wait for next summer to take your BMQ as I know some units offer this course during weekends in the winter.  

(I say all this from a Res perspective....and not from the same trade--I'm sure that there's others who can be more in depth than I)  

Once again, good luck.  I'm hoping for summer courses myself.....(been in for a year and I'm still not guaranteed a spot.... :rage 

DJ

edit: typo


----------



## phresh J (16 May 2005)

awsome thanks alot DJ, well im going to the 744 comm unit at Jericho beach Vancouver.  So I guess I'll just have to play the waiting game.


----------



## Theoat (16 May 2005)

Speaking from personal experience, I would say it will limit you as far as what you are permitted to do. This isn't necessarily a bad thing. I was with my unit for about 8 months prior to my bmq/sq, but was allowed to attend several weekends of training....mostly spent at base radio learning basics of VP, cooking and managed to see some det. set ups, etc. It really depends on what exercises your unit has planned for the training year(and what your trade is).
It definately gives you a heads up for your upcoming course. I am from 748 in Nanaimo so we work with your unit and 741 Victoria on occasion.


----------



## phresh J (17 May 2005)

Hey thanks guys for the help, another question.  What are the chances of getting a deployment as a Sig Op reservist?  Thanks again.


----------



## Theoat (17 May 2005)

From what I understand pretty good. I am taking my 3's course this summer so I haven't really looked into it yet. If you around your unit they should have a list of taskings available for you to look through. It will give you an idea of what's currently out there and what qualifications are needed for them. 
My unit just sent 4 people on tasking to Kingston for a year and may be sent on tour from there.


----------



## G-Fresh (18 May 2005)

Hey thanks guys for the help, another question.   What are the chances of getting a deployment as a Sig Op reservist?   Thanks again.   

Ref your question, I am a res sig op, been in for 4 1/2 years.  Went overseas when i was 18 (youngest on the camp).  If you have the time available to devote to the reserves and the deployment process along with the necessary trade skills, the oppurtunity for you to go overseas is very high.  There are several theatres open for you to go, OP DANACA (golan heights) and Op Athena (Kabul), I've also heard rumors that there may be another theatre opening up soon.  So if you want to go overseas, I suggest you get on the bus as soon as you can.  Talk to your Chain of command or ask you RFTA/ Ops.  Good Luck.

(And by the way, these theatres should be open for a couple more years)


----------



## RossF (18 May 2005)

Which deployment would you recommend? (If any)


----------



## George Wallace (18 May 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> Which deployment would you recommend? (If any)



A 'Full Deployment' is prefered - Roman Candle effect is quite dangerous - you tend to hit the ground rather hard...... ;D


----------



## RossF (18 May 2005)

My apologies -- I meant which location would you recommend to be deployed to? (Afghan, Golan, etc.)


----------



## PuckChaser (19 May 2005)

Before, Golan Heights was the "training" tour. It was relatively easy, low stress, and got personnel used to deployment life. However, its closing down after countless years, so getting a tour there will be more difficult. I've seen news reports that suggest we're sending another 800 pers contingent to Afghanistan to deploy in Khandahar, so if you want a tour, that's where to apply.


----------



## Radop (21 May 2005)

I would argue that Golan is a horrible first tour as you get spoiled.  It should be a reward tour for someone later in their career.  You should experience life in Afghanistan, Bosnia, Rwanda, etc before going to Golan, MFO or any other "Club Med" site.


----------

